# Iphone 5 Mexico nuevo



## R-Mario (Jun 18, 2013)

Que tal, tengo una duda y antes de actuar me gustaria saber si alguien tiene de mexico tiene el iphone 5 y lo compro nuevo.

La cosa es que me venden uno de 16gb blanco segun lo compraron en liverpool en mayo y me lo venden porque necesitan el dinero para salir de una bronca, me lo ofrecen en 6000, comparado con el precio que tiene de 10 mil y pico se me hace buena oferta

La pregunta es ¿Que te dan cuando lo compras? Factura, garantia como son.

El tipo me da un papel que dice los datos de el, donde lo compro y dice que tiene garantia por 1 año y que esta en telcel.

La cosa es que me da miedito por la cuestion de que al rato valla resultar robado y que lo pongan en la lista negra con eso del IMEI y blablabla con todo eso.

Nunca he tenido un iphone

Me dan su caja y sus accesorios bueno entre comillas porque lo unico que trae es su cargador, el cable y los audifonos y el manual

Y por ultimo preguntarles si vale la pena pagar 6 mil pesos por el telefono. la verdad siempre e creido que es puro valor agregado por publicidad lo que tiene ese famosos celular, como podran darse cuenta no soy fanatico del famaso iphone

Aun no entiendo como la gente se gasta 3 mese de salario promedio de mexico en comprar algo asi


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 18, 2013)

Es un excelente teléfono, tiene una gran tienda de aplicaciones donde consigues de todo, y ademas es muy bonito. Eso si, como todo smartphone debe estar ligado a un plan de datos de preferencia ilimitado.

En este momento los teléfonos de precios equivalentes que corren android como sistema operativo pueden darte la misma funcionalidad, por ello, la decisión de compra termina siendo algo tan subjetivo como la apariencia.


----------



## basicobasico (Jun 18, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> .....



el señor andres es de colombia y en colombia hay un sitio web donde consultar el imei y saber si es robado, si esta reportado, el sitio es 
http://www.imeicolombia.com.co/ 
hay ingresas el imei y te aparece si esta en (x) lista, es mejor curarse en salud, y respecto a mexico esta el siguiente sitio 
http://imei.org.mx/ 
no vi, nose si hay se puede saber si el movil esta reportado, lo otro es llamando desde el movil a la empresa y solicitarles si el mismo esta reportado, y si es posible a nombre de quien esta, si todo es legal que el te de la factura sea si es importado o comprado en el pais, ademas que vallan juntos a un centro de servicio y firmar el traspaso, y otra cosita si esta en un plan a nombre de quien queda el plan, no sea que terminar pagando deudas pasadas


----------

